
Hackerbot: Yet another HN iOS client, this time with custom push notifications - delerna
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/hackerbot-for-hacker-news/id1460215083
======
delerna
Hey HN, Rafael here. Hackerbot is a new iOS app that lets you setup custom
notifications based on keywords or domains to stay connected with interests
you care about. I also added the “Best of Hacker News” so you don’t miss the
most voted stories of the day and the week.

I’d love get some feedback and I’m happy to answer questions!

~~~
hss
Shouldn't this be a "Show HN" post?

~~~
delerna
Thanks for pointing it out. I'm gonna try to edit the title. Nevertheless, I
hope you got a chance to try the app.

